# Serbian Hoops Player Banned Over Tattoo



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20041113/ap_on_sp_fo_ne/bko_serbian_tattoo



> A Serbian basketball player was banned from entering Croatia because of a nationalist tattoo on his arm that authorities said was inflammatory.
> 
> Milan Gurovic, who also is on the Serbia-Montenegro national team, was barred from traveling to Zagreb, where his team plays a regional league game Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Milan Gurovic is the greatest dumbass in all the world of basketball.
If he had some IQ he could be a useful NBA player.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Milan Gurovic is the greatest dumbass in all the world of basketball.
> If he had some IQ he could be a useful NBA player.


Not like I care much, but as Gurovic was playing last year in Lithuania... Why you call him dumbass, it cant be just of one tattoo?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> Not like I care much, but as Gurovic was playing last year in Lithuania... Why you call him dumbass, it cant be just of one tattoo?


He's left two teams (Tau and Unics Kazan) after signing the contract.. he thinks he's god.. he's got a big mouth... anyway, the tattoo is enough for calling him a dumbass


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

:sigh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He could play on my team any time. I love Serbian players. Tattoo or no tattoo.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Thats croats for you, bunch of sissy girls who cry over something like that. the tattoo on his arm is of DRAZA MIHAJLOVIC, a hero during world war 2 that fought for the Serbs against the nazi's and Croatians who were nazi's *****es. Draza and the other Cetniks saved over 500 american paratroopers from capture, one of largest in USA history, and till this day, those paratroopers are still trying to get a monument set up in Washington in honour of this great hero.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

if no one minds if someon could post his tatoo that would be great


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> Not like I care much, but as Gurovic was playing last year in Lithuania... Why you call him dumbass, it cant be just of one tattoo?


Oops... Of course Gurovic wasnt playing in Lithuania... I mistakened him with with Goljovic, whos name is also Milan. Yea, so Gurovic is a dumbass for sure, I thought what has Goljovic has done to be so. Hehe... my mistake  

And the photo. Bad quality, but still...


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

this is the worst journalism i have ever read. did any of them or you people actualy research the facts on Draza Mihajlovic? He fought AGAINST the Nazi's and their croatian puppets. to call him a dumbass for gettin this tattoo in 2001/2002 is pretty stupid. do you know what his reasons for leaving TAU and Unics was?? if so, explain.


edit: here is a website talking about Draza
http://balkansnet.org/draza.html


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> this is the worst journalism i have ever read. did any of them or you people actualy research the facts on Draza Mihajlovic? He fought AGAINST the Nazi's and their croatian puppets. to call him a dumbass for gettin this tattoo in 2001/2002 is pretty stupid. do you know what his reasons for leaving TAU and Unics was?? if so, explain.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't give a **** about Mihajlovic, but I know Gurovic is the less professional player of all Europe, that's why I call him a dumbass


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't give a **** about Mihajlovic, but I know Gurovic is the less professional player of all Europe, that's why I call him a dumbass


Well he is being banned because of his tattoo, not because of he is a dumbass. you still havent told me why he left both Unics and Tau


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> 
> 
> Well he is being banned because of his tattoo, not because of he is a dumbass. you still havent told me why he left both Unics and Tau


I haven't told you why he left Unics and Tau because there aren't any reasons, just that he has this childish behaviour


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> I haven't told you why he left Unics and Tau because there aren't any reasons, just that he has this childish behaviour



so you are telling me he left just cuz he felt like it?   thats a silly reason.


[edited]


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

In the exact case of Tau he signed the contract before the Eurobasket. When Eurobasket ended he felt like he wanted to play in Serbia so he claimed that he hadn't signed any contract with Tau and signed with Vojvodina. He always said that he hadn't signed with Tau. Tau presented the signed contract to the FIBA (or the ULEB, I'm not sure) and he had to buy out the contract, I think.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> this is the worst journalism i have ever read. did any of them or you people actualy research the facts on Draza Mihajlovic? He fought AGAINST the Nazi's and their croatian puppets. to call him a dumbass for gettin this tattoo in 2001/2002 is pretty stupid. do you know what his reasons for leaving TAU and Unics was?? if so, explain.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the link and Zalgirinis thanks for the pic


----------



## bigblack (Mar 25, 2004)

> bottomline. croats are *****es for doing this and should be ashamed of themselves when they claim to be a democratic country.




And what`s with the 60000 - 80000 murdered muslims by the troops which were controlled by Mihajlevic?

Croatia as a democratic counrty simply made a decision because of a law which forbid you to show fascists and rascists symbols in public.


----------



## felka (Nov 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[edited]


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bigblack</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where the hell did you get your "facts" from? strange how you tools read 1 bad article and now label Draza a fascist/rascist. educate yourself before you talk again. 


btw the croatian flag is seen as a fascist symbol, time to ban that from the country bahahaha 


felka explain how Serbs are cowards? name me 1 country who has been attacked more than Serbia in the past 1000 years. name me 1 country who is withstood those attacks and still can raise their heads high. Name me the first country to tell Germany to ****off in WW1 and WW2, tell me a country that took 78days of bombing and made the most powerful nation in the world look like idiots by knocking down their invisible bomber with technology from the 70s. 

meanwhile tell me which country sided with Hitler and made a death camp that made even Nazis turn away in disgust (Jasenovac), tell me who ran to Germany in WW1 and WW2 and in the 1990s and begged for help. tell me which country had skinnheads from around the world come join them in a fight against the Orthodox country, exactly.



Would a coward go into the middle of Croatia during the most important soccer game of their lives and do this?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>felka</b>!
> 
> 
> [edit]


:upset: :devil: i think thread needs to be closed before more name calling countinues


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> :upset: :devil: i think thread needs to be closed before more name calling countinues


Sorry fot getting into it too late. It's closed and edited now. Let's stick to basketball in this board, thanks! :yes:


----------

